# My Dorky Elk from archery 08



## oregonelkslayer (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attac...p?attachmentid=576532&stc=1&d=124270745007450


----------



## oregonelkslayer (Feb 15, 2007)

*it worked*

Well this my dorky elk I brought home from archery season 08.
he is a 6x1,and a drop. Mount work in progress, not sure quite where to go next.:darkbeer:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice job!!, we get em' in washington alot with dropping in to their heads from the bur's, but you don't see that too often, nice bul!


----------



## Sticks & Stones (May 20, 2009)

He sure tastes better than that tag sandwich does huh?? Nice job!


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey I shot a similar bull last year also. I think he is awesome.
Check it out.


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

pm me if you need help finishing him up.


----------



## KaylaKrekel88 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice that turned out really good!!!!


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*great Elk*

I think that is a very cool rack, i would be real proud if I were you.


----------

